# long menstrual cycles, any info?



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, wasn't sure where to post this but thought it may be moved to the correct place eventually...
I had 3 IVF treatments last year, the last ending in disappointment in August. My menstrual cycles were regular 28/29 days but in December it was 40 days and this month 44 days. Does anyone have any ideas? I'm 40 have poor ovarian reserve and am worried that this is the start of the menopause, my mum had early menopause, but didn't have these symptoms. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,
I was reading a few days back that a woman with reduced low progesterone production has periods every 26  -27 days instead of 28. So I'm thinking the sudden change is more likely to be ivf treatment related of them putting some balance out of whack. Perhaps taking the pill for a month may put everthing back in order. I know it's not what people want to hear when trying to get pregnant. But it's probably the best quick fix.


----------



## brimstone (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Oceana,

Congratulations on your BFP!
Thanks for getting in touch, your info may have just put me on the right track, I shall certainly look into it.
All the best of luck and health during your pregnancy...see it can be done...renewed hope for me...x
Take care
Brimstone x


----------

